# Fork ?, Rock Shox or Marzocchi



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

I have an entry level bike ($650) with a suntour fork and would like to upgrade. I have been riding my bike quite a bit and really enjoy everytime I get to hit the trails. I have upgraded my pedals and while I don't want to spend a ton of money upgrading item by item, I was thinking of upgrading the fork to help reduce the weight of my bike and also the handling. I have also read plenty of posts about not upgrading items and saving that money for a new bike. However, I just bought my bike about 45 days ago and it will be quite a while before I am able to save enough to buy a new "upgraded" bike...I sold a few things recently therefore I have the money to buy the forks if I chose. I'm about 5'7" & weigh about 145 lbs...I am thinking of buying either a Rock Shox Recon silver TK (which seems to be a pretty decent fork from what I have read on here)...or a Marzocchi Marathon LR. The price seems to be about the same +/- $10 (in the $240 area). I was just wondering if you all had any suggestion or opinions...


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

What about a Manitou Match Comp it sounds like a good fork from some of the reports I've read here on the forum, you could get one of them for about $240.


----------



## Gypsymage (Sep 10, 2012)

I went with the marathon LR, for $20 less I could have chosen the R version. I have yet to use the lockout, and not really sure I ever will.

BlueSkyCycling.com - 2012 Marzocchi Marathon LR Fork


----------



## steammachine (Apr 17, 2012)

I am in a similar situation with my hardrock. After a bunch of research on here, I've decided on either the rockshox reba (last years version,cheaper) or manitou tower expert (leaning towards this). I'm just waiting for sale before I pull the trigger.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Look for a Manitou fork. The performance to price ratio in unmatched by any other brand(by a long shot). You can find a Minute Expert for 250-280ish. Its a little more than you want to spend, but its a fork you can have for years. Even if you upgrade bikes down the road, there is a good chance you would want to take the fork with you to the new bike(its that good)

You can also go with a Manitou Match(like stated above). Its a little heavier from the steel stanchion tubes, but the performance would be the same at the Minute and you might be able to find one under 240 if you look around.

Edit: 
Manitou Match Comp Suspension Fork 100mm Black QR w/Bosses


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would keep my eye on the used market. Putting $250 into an entry level bike that is still pretty new is kind of a "meh" expenditure. Would have been better off buying a $900 bike to begin with.

But since you are where you are now, I'd rather spend on a set of quality tires and save the rest for something that might come up later. A good set of tires will cut nearly as much weight from the bike, make the bike feel faster, and provide better handling. Entry level bikes come with heavy, cheap rubber and it's a good upgrade spot.

I rocked an elastomer fork with less than 80mm travel on my last mtb for 10 years.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Even 900 bikes come with low end forks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mullen119 said:


> Even 900 bikes come with low end forks.


Yes, because a quality fork is a fairly expensive item. which is why I suggest looking at the used market.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> Yes, because a quality fork is a fairly expensive item. which is why I suggest looking at the used market.


Personally, I think beginners buying used suspension products is a bad idea. You never know what you are going to get when you buy used and a lot of times, used suspension has been neglected and is need of service that adds to to price.

This is why I suggest getting a good quality new fork. Get something that you grow into rather than out of, and you can take with you from bike to bike if desired. The Manitou Minute series is the lowest price fork that fits that description. While upgrading tires can have the same effect on weight, a fork with good damping and a stiff chassis is going to be a bigger difference maker. Tires cant give you traction if your fork cant keep your wheel in contact with the ground.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

maybe your argument about beginners getting more benefit from a new fork than new tires would hold if beginners were pushing the limits of their equipment.

while some beginners under-buy for their skill level, a lot of them will never exceed the potential of their equipment.

tires are a very high bang-for-the-buck item and should be the first thing "upgraded" on an entry level bike.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone...I really appreciate all the advice. I wish I would have had more to spend on a bike when I bought mine but with life-wife, kids, mortgage & car payments-I was trying to get myself a decent bike for the money. LIke I said, I have been riding every chance I get & now I'd like to upgrade a few things...but it does start to add up & quite honestly I'm not sure if I really need to. Although I have noticed that even in the short amount of time that I've had my bike I am riding with more confidence and some more aggression. It's been quite eye opening to learn how much all of these things can add up to...I'd just like to add a few things and then eventually move onto a new/better bike...but I'm afraid that will probably be a year or two.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> maybe your argument about beginners getting more benefit from a new fork than new tires would hold if beginners were pushing the limits of their equipment.
> 
> while some beginners under-buy for their skill level, a lot of them will never exceed the potential of their equipment.
> 
> tires are a very high bang-for-the-buck item and should be the first thing "upgraded" on an entry level bike.


I wouldnt disagree that tires are a good bang for your buck, But riders of any skill level would notice a huge difference between a quality fork and a low end piece of junk.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

mullen119 said:


> Look for a Manitou fork. The performance to price ratio in unmatched by any other brand(by a long shot). You can find a Minute Expert for 250-280ish. Its a little more than you want to spend, but its a fork you can have for years. Even if you upgrade bikes down the road, there is a good chance you would want to take the fork with you to the new bike(its that good)
> 
> You can also go with a Manitou Match(like stated above). Its a little heavier from the steel stanchion tubes, but the performance would be the same at the Minute and you might be able to find one under 240 if you look around.
> 
> ...


I see this fork can be set at 80mm, 100mm & 130mm...since my current fork is a 100mm would it be best for me to keep that setting & would it be difficult for my LBS to install & set it to 100mm? This may seem like an elementary question but I'm trying to learn as I go.

Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mullen119 said:


> I wouldnt disagree that tires are a good bang for your buck, But riders of any skill level would notice a huge difference between a quality fork and a low end piece of junk.


and on an entry level bike, most riders will see improvements from upgrading any part that moves, and some that don't.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

ecfritts said:


> I see this fork can be set at 80mm, 100mm & 130mm...since my current fork is a 100mm would it be best for me to keep that setting & would it be difficult for my LBS to install & set it to 100mm? This may seem like an elementary question but I'm trying to learn as I go.
> 
> Thanks


It comes set at 100mm. Its only internally adjustable down to 80mm. The 130mm is a separate version that is not internally adjustable to any other travel.:thumbsup:

Side note: This is a better performing fork then you will find on most bikes up to $1500.00.(unless you find a closeout somewhere) It has one of the best damping systems available at any price range. It is on the heavy side at around 5lbs though. Keep that mind if you are seriously considering the purchase.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

mullen 119...I am considering the fork...however I found it @$286. I have found the Rock Shox Recon silver for $209 & the Marzocchi Marathon for $189. Just wondering which is the best bang for my buck.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

In terms of perfomance. The manitou would be the best, the Recon silver would be second, and the Marzocchi would be third. They all would be an upgrade over what you have.

If it was me(I am a suspension junkie) I would would get the Manitou because it has a shimmed damper. I would assume you dont know what that means, but to put it in perspective, you would have to get a Rock Shox fork with the XX damper or Mission Control damper to get the same performance(those forks start at $600 and go up from there.) I would especially go that route if you found a 100mm Minute expert for that price. The Manitou forks will be the most adjustable of the bunch.

If you're looking to save money, The Recon is still a solid fork that will give you good performance and satisfy your needs. Its a worthy upgrade.

I would shy away from the Marzocchi. The lower end Marzocchi forks use suntour damper cartridges, so the only real performance gains will be from the stiffer chassis. Not a horrible fork, but not the best bang for your bike.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, this is a never ending thing...I figure if I do upgrade my forks that I may as well get some bars...and if I get new handlebars I should get a new stem...


----------



## Gypsymage (Sep 10, 2012)

If you have V-brakes, you will need bosses. The silver TK has bosses, the Marathon LR does not. I did not realize that the Marathon used suntour damper, but I'm not sure that is a deal breaker as the fork is much much better than the suntour I replaced it with. The damper seems to work quite adequate for my skill level/trailes I ride (lots of roots on my trail). Besides, you are light like me, I am not so sure a damper really needs to be that great anyway. I am very happy with my Marathon and I am sure it will work quite well for at least a year until I can buy a better bike with a Reba or similar fork. In the meantime, I agree with Nate, it is senseless buying a component that costs half of what your bike is worth. Stick with the two sub $200 forks you are looking at. Either one will do you just fine. I just think it comes down to what brake system you have. I have disk and did not want bosses sticking out being an eyesore, so that is why I chose the Marathon. I know it doesn't sound like a winning reason, but I would be willing to bet $20 that those two forks are too similar in performance to worry about which is best. You get what you pay for, and both have good reviews.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

Gypsymage thanks! I have disk brakes...I have a Raleigh Talus 5.0. I know what you are saying about spending half of what my bike costs on a set of forks but the Rock Shox are $249 (the 29er version was $209)...so now I'm thinking I could just spend $30 more and get the best of the 3. On the other hand I could go less expensive & use some of that money on handlebars, stem or tires. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Gypsymage (Sep 10, 2012)

ecfritts said:


> I see this fork can be set at 80mm, 100mm & 130mm...since my current fork is a 100mm would it be best for me to keep that setting & would it be difficult for my LBS to install & set it to 100mm? This may seem like an elementary question but I'm trying to learn as I go.
> 
> Thanks


My LBS installed my fork for $30. The Marathon LR comes 100mm, but can be adjusted to 80mm or 120mm with spacers. My LBS quoted $60 for a rebuild to install or remove spacers. I replaced it with a Suntour 80mm, and was thinking about making the Marathon the same, but not for $60, and the height difference is too minimal to worry about. The geometry still feels the same to me.

Also, watch out on that Manitou, I saw one for $289, but it looks like a very old version. If you decide to go that route, I would ask what year it is, and see how much it weighs. I think the older versions are a lot heavier. And that reminds me, I also think the Silver is almost a pound heavier than the Marathon? I'm not sure how that should be considered, but hey, a pound is a pound...


----------



## Gypsymage (Sep 10, 2012)

I think pricepoint had the newer Manitou expert, that is light for like $314. Still, that is almost twice as much as the Marathon at either $169 or $189 at bluesky. I wish I would have just gotten the R as I mentioned before, I'm too light to worry about lockout, and it is manual so I always forget to switch it anyway. $169 is a steal for an air adjustable fork.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

I never upgrade something without making it a worthwhile upgrade. Wait for a sale on the minute or a rs with motion control (not turnkey).

You may want to consider this one. Others have bought there, but I've never ordered from them.

Manitou Minute Expert Forks 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

rlouder said:


> I never upgrade something without making it a worthwhile upgrade. Wait for a sale on the minute or a rs with motion control (not turnkey).
> 
> You may want to consider this one. Others have bought there, but I've never ordered from them.
> 
> Manitou Minute Expert Forks 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


Wow...thanks, that seems to be a pretty good price on that fork.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

rlouder said:


> I never upgrade something without making it a worthwhile upgrade. Wait for a sale on the minute or a rs with motion control (not turnkey).
> 
> You may want to consider this one. Others have bought there, but I've never ordered from them.
> 
> Manitou Minute Expert Forks 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


My question about this website is are these all the same forks? I mean, there is $120 difference between matte black & gloss black? Plus they have them listed in 80mm, 100mm & 130mm-which I thought each one was capable of? Just want to make sure before I pull the trigger...Thanks.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

> Plus they have them listed in 80mm, 100mm & 130mm-which I thought each one was capable of?


There are basically two Minute Expert forks, the 80mm/100mm fork and the 130mm fork.

A 80mm preset fork can be internally adjusted to 100mm.
A 100mm preset fork can be internally adjusted to 80mm.
A 130mm fork can not be internally adjusted it is stuck at 130mm of travel.

The difference between the 80mm/100mm fork and the 130mm fork is they have a different Crown/Steering/Stanchion Assembly in them.

The Crown/Steering/Stanchion Assembly looks like *this*

Forks are preset at different sizes so you don't have to pull them apart to get the amount of travel you want.

Which is easier ?

1) Buying a 80mm fork if you wast a 80mm fork 
or
2) Buying a 100mm fork when you want a 80mm fork, then pulling the fork apart, adjusting it to 80mm and putting it back together.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

cobba-thanks for the info. Just wanted to make sure before I spent my money.


----------



## tucoramirez (Aug 7, 2012)

mullen119 said:


> In terms of perfomance. The manitou would be the best, the Recon silver would be second, and the Marzocchi would be third. They all would be an upgrade over what you have.
> 
> If it was me(I am a suspension junkie) I would would get the Manitou because it has a shimmed damper. I would assume you dont know what that means, but to put it in perspective, you would have to get a Rock Shox fork with the XX damper or Mission Control damper to get the same performance(those forks start at $600 and go up from there.) I would especially go that route if you found a 100mm Minute expert for that price. The Manitou forks will be the most adjustable of the bunch.
> 
> ...


 I agree, Marzocchi was making some real crap for awhile on their lower end models, they seem to be improving however current Marz lower end forks are risky, so little info or reviews on them.My 2004 made in Italy Marathon R was excellent, my 2008 Marz 33 is horrible.I have two Recon forks, a 351 and a new Recon TK silver.Both have been reliable with above average performance.Are you going to install the fork yourself? if not most shops get pissed of when you bring in mail order parts, even if they do not jack up the price you possibly defeat the purpose of getting a bargain online.I do all my own wrenching so shopping fro bargains works out well for me.Manitou forks are great:thumbsup:, overall, it comes down to how much you want to spend INCLUDING installation costs.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

tucoramirez-I'm not sure I can install the forks by myself yet...I really want to learn to do most of my own work. I'm not sure how difficult of a job installing forks is. I have already spoken to my LBS and asked how much to install a new set of forks, I think they said $29. I have found the Manitou Minute Expert for $251, the Rock Shox for $256. Just trying to decide if I want to spend the money. I feel like I ought to get a new stem & bars if I do the forks...the ones I have are pretty low end, Avenir 100 series.


----------



## tucoramirez (Aug 7, 2012)

The Manitou installed for $29.00? your bike shop is exceptional to do this for you, go for it.No way could I find someone here in Boise to install a mail order fork at 29 bucks.Learning to install a fork and buying the right tools is rather challenging, cutting the steering tube down to proper size is a risk, you get it wrong and the fork is useless.Maybe get your stem and bars at the same place and save on shipping? ask them about sizing advice.goodnight.


----------



## Jernas (Oct 2, 2011)

ecfritts said:


> tucoramirez-I'm not sure I can install the forks by myself yet...I really want to learn to do most of my own work. I'm not sure how difficult of a job installing forks is. I have already spoken to my LBS and asked how much to install a new set of forks, I think they said $29. I have found the Manitou Minute Expert for $251, the Rock Shox for $256. Just trying to decide if I want to spend the money. I feel like I ought to get a new stem & bars if I do the forks...the ones I have are pretty low end, Avenir 100 series.


Don't you worry about your bars and stem. No need to change these things on a new bike. Also have you considered the new 2013 Suntour Epicons they cost around the same as Recons ($190 to $240) but are to my knowledge on a whole different level. You might want to check those out. If you can find them for less than $200 in the US I think there's no need to look further.


----------



## Gypsymage (Sep 10, 2012)

tucoramirez said:


> if not most shops get pissed of when you bring in mail order parts.


My LBS had no problem installing my fork for $30, and even made a comment on how I made a good upgrade. I also bought the bike from them 3 weeks prior, and they had no problem at all doing my free tune-up since it was in the shop anyway, I would not do business with a shop that had a problem doing work for me no matter where I got the parts. That is what they are there for.

BTW, it is Bicycles Inc in the north Texas area. I'm so happy with them I got to give them kudos somewhere lol.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

wait for a hot deal on a fork (look in subforum deals). Bike parts swing very widely in price depdning on timing. You could spend half just by waiting two months.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

IMO, get the Rock Shox but spend the few extra dollars and get the Reba over the Recon.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

I am about to pull the triger on the Manitou Minute Expert 100mm forks for $251 (I thinks that's a pretty good deal). I was looking at the specs and for brake mount is says PM 6"...can anyone tell me what this means? Just don't want to buy something that doesn't work for me. I have a Raleigh Talus 5.0 & it has disc brakes. 
Thanks!


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

ecfritts said:


> I am about to pull the triger on the Manitou Minute Expert 100mm forks for $251 (I thinks that's a pretty good deal). I was looking at the specs and for brake mount is says PM 6"...can anyone tell me what this means? Just don't want to buy something that doesn't work for me. I have a Raleigh Talus 5.0 & it has disc brakes.
> Thanks!


It means if you have disc brakes with 160mm(6inch) rotors, the brake caliper will bolt right to the fork leg with no adapter needed.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

ecfritts said:


> My question about this website is are these all the same forks? I mean, there is $120 difference between matte black & gloss black? Plus they have them listed in 80mm, 100mm & 130mm-which I thought each one was capable of? Just want to make sure before I pull the trigger...Thanks.


FYI, Chainreaction is in the UK but it takes them 7-10 days to ship to us here in the states. I've only ordered a carbon handlebar from them and they came through alright (5 biz days).

You wanna try out an older mid-level fork? I got a used Manitou SX-E lying around. Everything works on it. CHEAP! 

BTW, forks are easy to replace. If you're semi-decent at holding a wrench, you can easily do it in under an hour.

-S


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

One of the guys at the LBS just told me he may stay away from Manitou...had some customers that didn't like them. Of course not everyone is going to like everything but it did make me reassess...it seems to me the Minute Expert is just as good if not better than the Rock Shox Recon Silver...and it's cheaper. 
Shibiwan-not sure what length the steerer tube needs to be on my bike.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

ecfritts said:


> One of the guys at the LBS just told me he may stay away from Manitou...had some customers that didn't like them. Of course not everyone is going to like everything but it did make me reassess...it seems to me the Minute Expert is just as good if not better than the Rock Shox Recon Silver...and it's cheaper.
> Shibiwan-not sure what length the steerer tube needs to be on my bike.


Can't help you with the fork decision. The steerer tube is usually cut after fitting the fork to the bike. You have to decide how much tube to leave above the frame. Minimum is the height of your stem clamp plus 5mm or so for at least one spacer. You also leave a slight gap at the top, maybe 4mm for clearance of the star nut. That is for a metal steerer tube. Carbon is different.

Many people use more spacers to get more height, or to leave the fork's steerer tube long so they can sell it easier later on. Look around at different bikes in the LBS and online. Note the arrangement of spacers under and on top of the stem. That is a decision you should make.


----------



## TheStapl3r (Oct 22, 2012)

rlouder said:


> I never upgrade something without making it a worthwhile upgrade. Wait for a sale on the minute or a rs with motion control (not turnkey).
> 
> You may want to consider this one. Others have bought there, but I've never ordered from them.
> 
> Manitou Minute Expert Forks 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


hi
i'm new to mtbr using to ride in the brush alot when i was kid with cheap supermarket bikes. now i have got a Jamis Durango Sport 2012 and looking to upgrade the forks on it. from suntour xcm v3 100mm
i was also looking at the Manitou Minute Expert Forks 2012 and was wondering why have ChainReactionCycles got a cheaper price on 100mm - Matt Black 50% off and the others on 25% off?? is there anything else different part from the colour?
do they take v bakes and disc?
one more question do they come with a shock pump?
thanks
Brendan


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

It might take a couple of days for a reply but you'll get the answers you want.



> If you have not placed an order and have a technical question or product query please contact
> 
> [email protected]


Hopefully the fork you want will still be on sale or isn't out of stock by the time you get a reply.


----------



## TheStapl3r (Oct 22, 2012)

cobba said:


> It might take a couple of days for a reply but you'll get the answers you want.
> 
> Hopefully the fork you want will still be on sale or isn't out of stock by the time you get a reply.


Thanks
Just a email them now


----------



## newbm (Oct 26, 2012)

marzocchi's are the sh1t


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

newbm said:


> marzocchi's are the sh1t


Explain your lodgic please.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

ecfritts said:


> One of the guys at the LBS just told me he may stay away from Manitou...had some customers that didn't like them. Of course not everyone is going to like everything but it did make me reassess...it seems to me the Minute Expert is just as good if not better than the Rock Shox Recon Silver...and it's cheaper.
> Shibiwan-not sure what length the steerer tube needs to be on my bike.


Well here's my experience with my Manitou (SX-MRD) on my Klein Mantra Comp.

Positives
- plush ride
- good damping and performance (when it works properly)
- MRD lockout on a 2001 fork was nice and worked well.

Negatives
- Leaked like mad. Oil would leak out the TPC cartridge and into the lower leg and cause unexpected hydrolock situations.
- tough to service -- tried to take apart the TPC cartridge but the entire plastic (yes PLASTIC) end cap simply did not budge and eventually rounded over.
- earlier preload mechanisms were made of plastic and wasn't the best thing out there.

I eventually gave up on servicing it (the spare Manitou SX-E was supposed to be a parts donor but that never happened).

I would buy another Manitou fork but I'd pick carefully if I were shopping for one. Make sure the place that sells it has a good return policy. They have a reputation of hit & miss on their quality control, and it varies even within identical products.

I'd go for a mid to top tier Rock Shox or Fox fork in a heartbeat, especially the air-sprung ones (RS single or dual air, FOX floats). They are typically well built and when maintained properly, lasts a long time. That's why they still cost a pretty penny in the used market.

-S

P.S. The approximate steerer tube length can be measured with the fork on the bike. Measure the distance from the top of the fork crown to the top cap, and then subtract about 1/4" to give a good approximation.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

Fox and* Rock Shox *fan here.

But, my Force has a M fork.


----------



## ecfritts (Sep 8, 2012)

My bike currently has a 100mm fork (Suntour). If I bought a 120mm fork how big of a deal is that? Meaning is it going throw off the geometry of the bike or anything else? The fork in question is a Fox Float 32 RLC. Seems like a good fork & I may be able to get it at a good price…not really thinking I need more travel. Thanks


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 7, 2010)

as a guy who's done a few fork upgrades, let me share some thoughts.

First, why do you want to upgrade your fork? How is your current fork letting you down?

You will need to get a new crown race (pretty cheap, 5 bucks-ish) and install that. It is actually one of the more difficult installation steps I've done (I've built 2 bikes from the frame up). Make sure this is included in any quotes from your local bike shop.

I find my fork upgrade logic works like this: New fork = new crown race, well I might as well throw a new headset in, and a new stem, and while i've got it apart, new front brake, etc etc. It's easy to go a little crazy.

I bought a Manitou Minute for my hardtail singlespeed. It's been a great fork. Totally reliable. I've never been held back by it. No regrets at all.

In terms of upgrades, I've been held back by my fork before, but never really by the traction of my tires. I think it's easier for a crappy fork to be a problem than decent tires (really bad or worn out tires, that's a different story). I like the idea of a fork upgrade because you should be able to move that over to a new frame in a year or two. 

I'm a fan of buying a decent used bike, upgrade components until the frame is the weak link, than update that. You end up with a really nice bike on a "payment plan", and oh by the way you get to ride something and learn a bunch while you are making "payments".

You can find some real gems on the used fork market. Marzocchi manufacturers their forks in Taiwan now, and their reputation for quality is poor. However, they used to manufacture them in Italy and they made some really good forks there. Someone may be able to chime in with the exact time the manufacturing location changed, but I think it was around 2007. Someone else mentioned this above.

Point being, you may be able to find a really good deal on a Italian made Marzocchi fork that gives you really good bang for the buck. But you'll have to educate yourself and hunt around a little bit. I have a 2004 Z150 SL on my full suspension bike, and I'd gladly put it up against any modern day fork. I've ridden MSRP 8500 dollar bikes at demo days and their forks were not an upgrade from mine (granted, thats on a beat up demo bike that's not set up for me personally).

So, I like to summerize because I ramble: Don't forget you'll need a new crown race, make sure you consider WHY you want to perform this upgrade, I had a great Manitou experience, and consider the used market.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

BlueSkyCycling.com - Rock Shox XC 32 TK 29er Coil Fork

BlueSkyCycling.com - Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Coil Fork

You could always do something like one of these...cheaper options and you might be able to put a few $$ towards other upgrades.


----------



## ozgti (Mar 3, 2012)

I upgraded from a RS Tora to a Reba and there is no comparison between the two. Haven't tried a recon but I imagine it would do fine. You don't want to over capitalize on a cheaper frame bike but if you are planning to keep it for a while then go for it. Chainreaction is good to deal with. also check out Merlin cycles.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

ecfritts said:


> My question about this website is are these all the same forks? I mean, there is $120 difference between matte black & gloss black?


That link previously had the 2012 models and the 2013 models together, it listed them all as 2012 models.

Matt Black = 2012: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=92191

Gloss Black = 2013: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57827

The only difference between the 2 years seems to be the paint.


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

OP, if you are looking at marzocchi, maybe you could check out X-Fusion. I was told they are made by the same people that make marzocchi forks. Not 100% on that. You might be able to track down an Enix, for <200 bucks. Just something to think about. 

I replace a suntour with X-fusion, and I don't regret it at all. Definitely just as good as a RS recon or something in that price range IMO.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

dworley505 said:


> OP, if you are looking at marzocchi, maybe you could check out X-Fusion. I was told they are made by the same people that make marzocchi forks. Not 100% on that.


Marzocchi had some of their forks made by SR-Suntour in Taiwan as far back as 10 years ago.
SR-Suntour took over production of Marzocchi forks in 2009.
All Marzocchi forks from 2009 to now were made by SR-Suntour in Taiwan. 
http://www.bike-eu.com/Home/General/2009/1/SR-Suntour-Becomes-Biggest-in-Bike-Suspension-BIK003197W/

X-Fusion forks and shocks are made by A-Pro Tech in Taiwan.
http://www.xfusionshox.com/en/
http://www.apro-tek.com/

Hodaka who currently makes Marzocchi shocks will start making Marzocchi forks next year.
SR-Suntour will no longer make Marzocchi forks.
Anthony Trujillo who was a engineering and product manager for X-Fusion is now working for Marzocchi.
http://www.bike-eu.com/Home/General/2012/7/Marzocchi-Moves-Production-to-Hodoka-1039572W/
http://www.bicycleretailer.com/international/2012/07/12/marzocchi-looks-hodaka-assembly#
http://www.hodaka.com.tw/

A few people who worked for Marzocchi left the company and started their own suspension business earlier this year.
http://www.bicycleretailer.com/north-america/2012/05/17/martin-leaves-marzocchi-forms-new-company#
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/22/former-marzocchi-usa-team-launches-high-end-dvo-suspension/
http://www.dvosuspension.com/


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

I have to agree with Garabaci's post, you should really determine why you are considering spending nearly 300 to replace your fork. How is that new fork going to benefit you? Maybe the weight savings would allow you to climb more vertical feet on a longer ride, or speed through rock gardens faster, but if it is just impatience or sex appeal then stash that money in a bicycling fund until you decide. I say this only because it is the exact same impulse that I manage with my own biking habit. 

I tend to favor buying high end bikes used and then having fun replacing various parts and readjusting everything. I have almost as much fun rescuing orphan bikes as I do riding.


----------



## nprather (Aug 15, 2012)

hello all I am new to the forum and can't really find at thread on the question I have, to the point though I have a 302 tora rs u turn and it is not locking out completely after having it serviced and rebuilt by sram, when I called in ask them about it they said that it was the normal these u turn forks are not designed to lockout completely ! does anyone have a fork and 08 style Tora 302 or a similar u turn coil fork that has the same issues or is that normal? thanks


----------

